# ER-Modelle mit min,max Notation



## Gotenks (27. März 2013)

Hallo.

Ich bin gerade dabei mir einiges zum Thema ER-Modelle anzueignen.
Ich thema Chen-Noation habe ich alles verstanden 

Tabelle A 1 --------- n Tabelle B

Das verstehe ich ja 

Doch nun finde ich andere Notaionen mie min,max Notaionen, dort werden die Modelle auch anders aufgebaut:

Tabelle A --(0,1)-- Antribut --(0,*)-- Tabelle B

Jetzt wollte ich euch fragen ob es eine Gute seite oder jemand von euch eine gute Aussage dazu treffen kann wie ich diese min,max Notationen in Chen-Notationen ändern kann?
Ich habe diverse Uni-Pdf seiten gelesen, habe auf Wiki gelesen, aber keines hat meine Frage beantwortet.

Ich weiß auch garnicht ob einer von euch meine Frage versteht xD

Im groben will ich nur wissen wie kann ich sowas: _(0,*),(1,*),(1,1),(0,0) _ in chen-notation interpredieren?

Ich hoffe jmd kann mir helfen.

Lg


----------



## Kalito (31. März 2013)

http://www.tinohempel.de/info/info/datenbank/kardinalitaet_mc.htm


----------

